# Shipping Lionel Engines



## iTrain55 (Jul 17, 2013)

I have a ton of large Lionel trains that I recently inherited and I was am going to try to sell some on eBay and other places.
I was wondering what the best way to ship these large boxes and how much would it cost to ship them?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

iTrain55 said:


> I have a ton of large Lionel trains that I recently inherited and I was am going to try to sell some on eBay and other places.
> I was wondering what the best way to ship these large boxes and how much would it cost to ship them?


Flat rate boxes, wrap in a soft brand of paper towels, then wrap with bubble wrap, take up excess space in the box with bubble wrap or crinkled up newspaper. Make it so they don't move around in the box.

USPS calculator for you
http://postcalc.usps.com/

You can try to sell them here if you want, in the for sale forum, must state an asking price and you can add or best offer. (that is a rule for selling here) no fees.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Actually, I seriously doubt that any of those will fit in flat rate boxes! I'd recommend you find a box that is larger in all dimensions than the locomotive box, and then pad it with bubble wrap a couple of layers and use packing peanuts to fill all around outside of the wrapped locomotive box. 

The basic rule of shipping anything heavy is it should NOT be able to move inside the packaging.

One more thing. Make sure that the locomotive has the truck wheel protectors to keep the wheels from banging into the frame. Also, if there is any movement inside the Styrofoam insert when you have the engine in there, pack it with something to keep the engine from being able to move at all.

I've shipped a lot of them that way and they were successful.

I use USPS Priority Mail for most of them, UPS only when it's REALLY large and heavy.


----------



## iTrain55 (Jul 17, 2013)

Thanks! Now where would I get a box that shape from? It is a pretty odd shape!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Actually, I seriously doubt that any of those will fit in flat rate boxes! I'd recommend you find a box that is larger in all dimensions than the locomotive box.


I hate packing peanuts! They suck! There are other ways besides using them.
He did not mention if he had the original boxes for them? 

You seriously doubt that it would fit in a flat rate box? !!!
Whys that?!!!









23-11/16" x 11-3/4" x 3" (well maybe not this one)
12" x 12" x 5-1/2"
11" x 8-1/2" x 5-1/2"

You can get the boxes for free, the post office will deliver them to your house for free. At least they used to. Look at their site.

Did you look at the link I put in?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, I've been known to actually make them from a large piece of cardboard or a different shaped box. I also toss any that I get shipped to me in the attic so when I want to ship something, I have a box to put it in.


----------



## iTrain55 (Jul 17, 2013)

I have all original boxes! Some of these trains have never been even run.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

iTrain55 said:


> I have all original boxes! Some of these trains have never been even run.


Prewar? before WW11
Postwar? after WW11

I am thinking modern? 1970 and newer.


----------



## iTrain55 (Jul 17, 2013)

Modern, 70s and newer!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

big ed said:


> I hate packing peanuts! They suck! There are other ways besides using them.
> He did not mention if he had the original boxes for them?


That's what I took this to mean in the first post.

_I was wondering what the best way to ship these large boxes_



> You seriously doubt that it would fit in a flat rate box? !!!
> Whys that?!!!
> 
> View attachment 29035
> ...


Have you really gotten a locomotive in a box that is 3" thick? Even if he didn't have the boxes, the thin padding you could put on the sides would preclude using a 3" thick box!

As far as the 12x12 box, I've also never gotten a locomotive that is in a box that small. Again, without a box that is too short to provide decent protection.

Ed, I've shipped a lot of stuff, much of it pretty large, and I'm very familiar with any and all the sizes of Flat Rate boxes. 



> You can get the boxes for free, the post office will deliver them to your house for free. At least they used to. Look at their site.
> 
> Did you look at the link I put in?


Obviously, I do realize that you can get them for free, I have a pile of them behind me.

One of my favorite tricks it to take two and sometimes three of the shoebox format and make a long box for locomotives. For many engine boxes, it leaves me enough space to add padding between the shipping box and the product box.


----------



## iTrain55 (Jul 17, 2013)

So making my own box is the only way? And how would I go about doing that? Sorry I know how to ship eBay stuff, I have done that a ton! Just not anything this big!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I went back and edited.

Yes I guess your right, I just got my Lionel RS3 in a 13-5/8" x 11-7/8" x 3-3/8" flat rate box. 
But I guess I lucked it out getting it in one piece.

And when I think of it most of mine come in homemade boxes. 

John's right again!!! :appl:

I thought they had bigger flat rate?
Didn't they used to?


----------



## iTrain55 (Jul 17, 2013)

Still, I am not sure how to make my own boxes! 
I have sold and shipped tons of stuff, just never made my own boxes!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You just take a large piece of cardboard and break out your tape.  That's how I do it.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> You just take a large piece of cardboard and break out your tape.  That's how I do it.


John you listed a link once for those white boxes to store trains in, would they work to ship them in? Or are they too light duty?

Post that link again please, I need some storage boxes for my shelf for cars and engines.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The ones that I store in are pretty "form-fitting", much too small for shipping, and certainly way smaller than the original boxes that he wants to ship. They're sized so that a boxcar or the like in a thin wrap just fits comfortably.


----------



## ktcards (Sep 22, 2012)

Actually the boxes that sports card sets come in are ideal. They are 4" X 3" and come in a variety of lengths from 2" to 14". You should be able to get them at any sports card shop.

R


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Those are the boxes Ed mentioned that I use. However, for shipping stuff, they're FAR too small! If you try to ship a diecast locomotive in one of those, you can be about 99% certain that there will be damage when it gets to the destination!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> The ones that I store in are pretty "form-fitting", much too small for shipping, and certainly way smaller than the original boxes that he wants to ship. They're sized so that a boxcar or the like in a thin wrap just fits comfortably.


I said I need some for storage and lost the link, I said PLEASE. :dunno:

Don't worry I will find it, somehow, sometime, maybe. :smokin:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You don't use the search feature? 

https://www.bagsunlimited.com/c-226-storage-boxes.aspx


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Thank you sir, you saved me many precious minutes. :worshippy:

Is that the cheapest price for boxes like that you think?

I have to measure some trains now, thanks.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Those are the cheapest ones I found, but who knows. I got them in 12" and 14" sizes, that fits most cars. I thought of the 10" ones, but I'd rather have a more uniform set of sizes.


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

These storage boxes look like they might be cheaper.

http://www.bcwsupplies.com/products...rtby1-default_sorting-asc-default_sorting.htm


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

eljefe said:


> These storage boxes look like they might be cheaper.
> 
> http://www.bcwsupplies.com/products...rtby1-default_sorting-asc-default_sorting.htm


Free shipping too, thanks. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

eljefe said:


> These storage boxes look like they might be cheaper.
> 
> http://www.bcwsupplies.com/products...rtby1-default_sorting-asc-default_sorting.htm


You may be right, and that's actually where I got mine! I have two links, and I must have picked the wrong one.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> You may be right, and that's actually where I got mine! I have two links, and I must have picked the wrong one.


Did you get the 2 piece box or the one piece box with the flaps on the lid John?

I don't see 12" interiors but I guess 11 3/4's would work.

I have to pull out my measuring tape to see what would be the best for me.
I like the free shipping and the price seems a little better.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I got the single piece with the folding lid. I have the 12.5" and 15" ones, though I thought of getting some of the 17" ones as well for passenger cars, but didn't.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I got the single piece with the folding lid. I have the 12.5" and 15" ones, though I thought of getting some of the 17" ones as well for passenger cars, but didn't.


So the 12.5 is this one I guess?


Dimensions
Exterior:
Front (12-5/8)
Side (3 x 4-1/8)
Interior:
Front (11-3/4)
Side (2-3/4 x 3-3/4)

That would be good for rolling stock and steam engines?

For my heavyweights passenger cars, I have the original boxes, I mainly need them for rolling stock.

I will have to measure.


----------



## iTrain55 (Jul 17, 2013)

What do you think of these boxes?? They seem about right!
http://www.uline.com/Product/AdvSea...=8&Tolerance=1&WebClass=4&DimensionalSearch=Y


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Those are actually great for shipping, I'm going to bookmark that page!  Looks good to me...


----------

